# Canceled procedures at an ASC



## Jarant (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if when a procedures gets canceled at an ASC if we can charge anything? This patient came in had her vital taken but was sent home for her abnormal EKG.  I also have another case that the vitals were done and also IV fluid.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## montgyspy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Jenny-

I also work for an ASC. For a patient that was cancelled and NO IV administered-we dont bill, but if and IV was administered we do bill with a modifer and send the appropriate documentation to the insurance company.

Hope this helps-
Regina


----------



## Jarant (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you so much.  

Jenny


----------



## mbort (Nov 20, 2008)

its my understanding that you can only charge if the patient enters the OR suite.  I will see if I can find the documentation to support this for you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/Ambulatory Surgery Center Billing Guide.pdf

Take a look at page 21~


----------



## mbort (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is an awesome presentation that was done by Noridian last year.  Its packed full of ASC info for those of you that would like to learn more about ASC's.

Page 18 starts with the "termination of procedures".  

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/p-medb/train/presentations/asc.pdf


----------



## Jarant (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks to you both for the links this helps a lot.

Jenny


----------

